# Long scissors



## LKH (Oct 12, 2005)

www.azgardens.com sells some absolutely wonderful tools, including long scissors, long tweezers, foreceps, and spatulas for planting. They're pricey but I can't imagine doing without them. You know how annoying it is to try to get some plants to stay in the gravel? You poke them in, and they float right out as soon as you lift your finger? Well, the tweezers are perfect for that. They don't displace the gravel like your fingers do, so it stays tight around the plant stem when you pull them out. The slightly curved scissors are PERFECT for cutting long stems deep in the tank without being up to your armpits in water. The sterilizer foreceps are absolutely wonderful for precision work, and retrieving things from hard to reach spaces. And if the spatula is good for nothing else, there is nothing better for scraping snails off your aquarium walls and into a waiting net. I use them ALL THE TIME.

L


----------



## Sterving (Dec 23, 2004)

Try www.widgetsupply.com. I bought some nice medium curved nose tweezers for planting as well as scissors. The price is good too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

This set here: http://www.petsolutions.com/Landscaping+Kit-I-12516808-I-C-41-C-.aspx is a good deal. It's supposed to be a knock-off of Amano's kit.


----------



## LKH (Oct 12, 2005)

That pet solutions kit is pretty decent, except I find I use the curved tweezers more than the straight ones, and I really appreciate the leather case to keep things neat. 

I ended up also getting the sterilizer foreceps, which are extra, but they do some things the tweezers don't and allow a bit more control in delicate situations, where you only want enough pressure to grip without squishing (it's harder to accomplish that with tweezers, somehow).

L


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> This set here: http://www.petsolutions.com/Landscaping+Kit-I-12516808-I-C-41-C-.aspx is a good deal. It's supposed to be a knock-off of Amano's kit.


That's what I have and the curved scissors and the curved forceps are great!


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought mine here...great tools for the price. Id reccomend the 8" scissors and the 10" curved tip forceps...those are the 2 tools i use the most. I dont believe people pay $30+ for some of them "kits"

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12039&N=2004+113218

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12038&N=2004+113218


----------



## LKH (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess it depends what you want. Personally, I find the 11" curved scissors more helpful than I would find 8" straight scissors, and I do use many of the other tools as well. That is a good price on the curved tweezers, though. If that was all I wanted, go Drsfostersmith.com! 

L


----------

